# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Kontroversen in der Uro-Onkologie 2017

## M Schostak

Liebe Freunde,
der uroonkologische Jahresauftakt Sachsen-Anhalt steht schon wieder vor der Tür:
Am 13. und 14. Januar 2017 findet das prämierte Symposium "Kontroversen in der Uroonkologie" zum fünften Mal in Magdeburg statt.  Mit unserem bewährten Konzept der beste Redner zum jeweiligen Thema, dürfen wir uns wieder auf erfrischende Diskussionen freuen. Pole und Gegenpole werden durch hochkarätige Redner der Republik diskutiert. Ein übergeordneter Schiedsrichter wird anschließend ein Fazit des Kreuzfeuers ziehen und eine Take-Home-Nachricht präsentieren.
Eine begrenzte zahl von BPS-Mitgliedern dürfen auch diesmal ermäßigt teilnehmen. Dazu bitte den Veranstalter Think Wired kontaktieren (Telefonnummer steht im Programm)

Weiteres hier

Die fürs Forum interessanten Themen liegen diesmal alle am Sonnabend (14. januar 2017):

*✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭  ✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭*

*Das Prostatakarzinom*
_Vorsitz: Markus Graefen, Hamburg | Daniel Baumunk, Magdeburg_

9.00  9.30
*Pro und Contra Diskussion*
*Die fokale Therapie  der heilige Gral in der Therapie des PCA?*
  Vortrag Pro
_  Martin Schostak, Magdeburg_

  Vortrag Contra
_  Markus Graefen, Hamburg_

*  Schiedsrichter-Vortrag  Fazit*
_  Jens Uwe Stolzenburg, Leipzig_

*✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭  ✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭*

9.30  10.40
*Diskussionsrunde*
*Welche fokalen Techniken setzen sich durch?*

  Nanoknife  die irreversible Elektroporation
_  Michael K. Stehling, Offenbach_

  TOOKAD
_  Alexander Roosen, Bochum_

  HIFU - Focal One
_Daniel Baumunk, Magdeburg_

  Fokale Brachytherapie
_  Stefan Machtens, Bergisch Gladbach_

  Cyberknife
_  Alexander Muacevic, München_

*  Zusammenfassung  Fazit  Diskussion*
_  Roman Ganzer, Leipzig_

*✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭  ✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭*

10.40  11.00
*Der etwas andere Vortrag*
 Was für Angelina gut ist, ist auch gut für Brad! 
  Prophylaktische Prostatektomie bei Hochrisikopatienten
_  Alexander Haese, Hamburg_

*✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭  ✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭*

11:05  11:45 - *Kaffeepause in der Industrieausstellung*

*✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭  ✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭*

11.40  12.30
*Nuklearmedizin*

*Diskussionsrunde*
*Nuklearmedizin  der Phönix?*
_Vorsitz: Frederik Giesel, Heidelberg | Frank Fischbach, Magdeburg_

  Die All-in-one-Bildgebung der Zukunft  das PSMA-PET-CT
_  Tobias Maurer, München_

  Das Nano-Ferrum-MRT und die Möglichkeiten der Sentinel-Lymphknoten-Chirurgie 2017
_  Alexander Winter, Oldenburg_

  PSMA-Lutetium  effektiver als die Chemotherapie?
_  Holger Amthauer, Berlin_

*  Zusammenfassung  Fazit  Diskussion*
_  Frederik Giesel, Heidelberg_



herzliche Grüße

Martin Schostak

----------


## Harald_1933

Guten Morgen Forum und herzlich willkommen im Forum Herr Professor Schostak, wenn Ihr Besuch auch leider nur der Ankündigung des kommenden Symposiums gewidmet war,

Andi (LowRoad) hatte ja schon nach der Abfassung des letztes Berichtes vom diesjährigen Magdeburger Symposium angedeutet, dass er es zeitlich nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, im kommenden Jahr wieder vor Ort dabei sein zu können.

Nachdem sich bei den eingestellten Beiträgen im Forum nach meinen Beobachtungen eine gewisse Dominanz durch die optimalen Berichte von Georg_ und neuerdings auch Detlef (muggelino) abzeichnet, würde ich es im Interesse des Forums sehr begrüßen, wenn diese beiden Aktivisten sich bereit erklären würden, gegebenenfalls gemeinsam vom Symposium 2017 in Magdeburg zu berichten. Professor Schostak wäre sicher bereit, für diese Besucher zumindest die Kongresskosten zu übernehmen. 

Lieber Georg, lieber Detlef, Andi ist noch beruflich stark eingespannt und ich mit meinem erneut reduzierten Hörvermögen kann es nicht mehr. Jetzt ist es mal an Euch. Vielen Dank im voraus für Euer Engagement.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Muggelino

Lieber Harald,

vielen Dank, ich fühle mich geehrt. 
Aber ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass ich der optimale Berichterstatter wäre. Dafür fehlen mir doch noch viele medizinische Kenntnisse, und es gibt sicher unter den Foristen einige, die besser geeignet wären. Vielleicht ein Jahr später, wenn ich etwas fester im Sattel der Uroonkologie sitze?

Detlef

----------


## Georg_

Lieber Harald,

ich bin auch noch 40 Stunden die Woche beruflich tätig und daher ähnlich belastet wie Andi. Trotzdem wäre ich bereit nach Magdeburg zu fahren. Aber die Hauptarbeit ist nicht die Teilnahme an dem Symposium sondern die anschließende Erstellung der ausführlichen Protokolle.

Daher hatte ich schon den Vorschlag gemacht die Vorträge aufzuzeichen. Vielleicht ist ein Teilnehmer hier im Forum im Gebrauch von Videokameras so fit dass er die Aufzeichnung machen kann. Es muss ja nicht so qualitativ perfekt sein wie bei der Veranstaltung der Martini-Klinik.

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Detlef,

Du hast Dich bewundernswert rasch in die Materie rund um das Prostatakarzinom hineinkatapultiert. Auch ich verdanke all mein Wissen in erster Linie diesem Forum. Du bist noch jung und noch schneller lernfähig, als ich bei meinem ersten Forusmbesuch im Alter von 68 Jahren war. Ich hatte anfänglich eine kleine Lobby, aber leider auch Neider, gegen die ich mich oft zu erwehren hatte. Wenn man zu schnell zu viel weiß, gibt es Konkurrenz. Manchmal war auch von Platzhirsch die Rede, was ich aber nie und nimmer angestrebt habe oder hatte. Inzwischen ist das Forum eher in ruhige Gewässer hineingeglitten. Kleine Rangeleien werden schnell humorvoll aus der Welt geschaft. 

Ich meine, lieber Detlef, ich bitte um Verständnis für mein Abschweifen vom Thema, Du wärest durchaus in der Lage, notfalls unter Zuhilfenahme irgendwelcher Aufnahmetechniken - vielleicht gibts dazu Ratschläge per PN von LowRoad - über ein solches Symposium zu berichten. Eine gute Kamera hat mir damals sehr viel geholfen, um wegen meiner Hörpobleme nicht verstandene Wörter gegebenenfalsl den eingeblendeten Folientafeln zu entnehmen.

Vielleicht begleitet Dich ja Gerog. Wäre doch ein tolles Team.

P.S.: Während ich hier online schreibe, sehe ich, dass Georg an Bord ist. Es kommt also Bewegung in das Projekt. Das freut mich außerordentlich auch im Sinne des Forums und natürlich auch für Martin Schostak.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Es muss ja nicht so qualitativ perfekt sein wie bei der Veranstaltung der Martini-Klinik.


Moin Georg,

bist Du denn dabei gewesen? Als Gast oder in welcher Funktion? Vom BPS haben wohl etliche SHG-Leiter das anschauen können, wenn ich die Buschtrommeln richtig gedeutet habe.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Harald,

ich habe mir die Vorträge nur im Internet angesehen. Diese findest Du auf dieser Seite: Presentations of The Hamburg Prostate Cancer Summit 2015

Es gibt aber viele andere Konferenzvideos im Internet z.B. hier: Global Congress on Prostate Cancer 2016 Ich konnte mich dort anmelden.

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

Georg,

vielen Dank für die Einstellung der Hamburger Vorträge, die sich leider nicht auf volle Bildschirmgröße präsentieren ließen. Ich meine in Rückblende auf Andis Berichte, dass eine reine Video-Wiedergabe der Vorträge des kommenden Symposiums evtl. die Leser dieses Forums überbeanspruchen könnte. Geschriebene Wörter mit Daten unterlegt kommen einfach besser rüber. Es muss ja auch wirklich nicht alles wiedergegeben werden. Man könnte sich auf wesentliche, relevante, also aussagekräftige Details beschränken. Bitte, blättere dazu auch noch einmal in meinen ersten und zweiten Thread zum Thema Magdeburger Symposium. Du und Detlef würden bestimmt den goldenen Mittelweg austüfteln und das Forum überraschen. Bis dahin wünsche ich Euch, dass Ihr weiterhin zumindest so gesund bleibt, wie Ihr es jetzt seid.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Harald,

den Vortragenden persönlich zu erleben hat auch Vorteile. Außerdem kann dann der Betrachter selbst entscheiden was wesentlich ist. Schließlich dauern die Vorträge nur etwa 10 Minuten, da dürfte wenig Unwesentliches dabeisein.

Ich denke man könnte LowRoad wohl motivieren an dem Symposium teilzunehmen. Aber Transkriptionen der Vorträge zu machen ist schon sehr aufwändig. Falls es mit dem Video nicht klappt könnte man diese Arbeit vielleicht auf Dich, Detlef und mich verteilen.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## Muggelino

*Auf Wunsch von Harald diese Info von Prof. Schostak an alle:

"Bis zu 5 Mitglieder des BPS können gratis  am interdisziplinären Symposium im Januar 2017 teilnehmen. Es läuft first come  first serve nach der Reihe der Anmeldungen. Derjenige, der sich von Euch als  Berichterstatter zur Verfügung stellt, wird automatisch auf Platz 1 gesetzt. Das  Hotel können wir leider nicht finanzieren.*

* Wir können auch leider keine Freigabe für  ein Abfilmen der Vorträge geben, dazu gibt es  keine Erlaubnis von den  Referenten. Ein Abfotografieren von Dias ist hingegen  gestattet."*

----------


## M Schostak

Ich bin schon ein wenig stolz: "*Kontroversen in der Uroonkologie 2017* hat seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht!
Wir waren ausgebucht (290 Teilnehmer zusammen an beiden Tagen bei 250 Sitzplätzen). Es werden sicher noch einige Berichte von Euch kommen. Ich greife schon mal etwas vor:
Am Sonnabend Vormittag im Block "Fokale Therapie" waren etwa 220 Personen im Raum und es herrschte gespannte Stille.
In Magdeburg gibt es keine Diskussion direkt nach den einzelnen Vorträgen, sondern erst am Ende des Blocks (1 x 15 Minuten ist eben gefühlt viiiiel länger als 5 x 3 Minuten...). Ich habe wegen des allgemein sehr hohen Interesses zu den dafür eigentlich eingeplanten 15 Minuten zusätzliche 10 Minuten Diskussionszeit gegeben.
Die Pro- und Contra-Diskussion über fokale Therapie (Martin Schostak vs. Markus Graefen) verlief aus meiner Sicht unspektakulär. Wir waren beide gut drauf und haben beide jeweils genau 10:00 Minuten (!) geredet. Es war ein freundschaftlicher "Kampf". Jens Uwe Stolzenburg hat einen sehr guten Job als Schiedsrichter gemacht. Beide Seiten hatten irgendwie Recht mit ihren Argumenten.Die präsentierten Fälle konnte man so und so behandeln.
Dann gingen die einzelnen Vertreter fokaler Therapien an den Start. PD Dr. Alexander Roosen, PD Dr. Daniel Baumunk und Dr. Stefan Machtens haben überzeugend, seriös und ehrlich Ergebnisse der durch sie praktizierten Techniken (Tookad, HIFU und Seeds) dargestellt. Wir müssen mit einem gewissen Prozentsatz "Infield" und "Outfield"-Rezidiven leben, also Zonen, in denen das fokale Verfahren nicht ausreichend gewirkt hat oder in dem ein Krebs im nichtbehandelten Areal entweder primär im MRT übersehen wurde oder in der Zwischenzeit neu aufgetreten ist. In Anbetracht der engmaschigen und subtilen Nachkontrollen in den Studien ist aber keinem Patienten ein nachhaltiger Schaden entstanden. Bei einem Teil genügt eine Beobachtung, manche brauchten eine zweite Runde einer fokalen Therapie und wenige eine Operation oder Bestrahlung. Ich hatte in meinem Vortrag Fotos einer s.g. "Salvage-Radikal-Op" nach fokaler Therapie mit Focal One gezeigt um die Machbarkeit von Salvage-Verfahren zu untermauern.

Letztlich hat die Fokale Therapie eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit Active Surveillance, nur eben _mit_ Behandlung des Krebses. Ich nenne das jetzt mal "*Active Surveillance Plus*". Es muss aber unbedingt eine engmaschige und invasive Kontrolle durchgeführt werden (Re-Biopsien sind gemäß Konsens aller Fokaltherapeuten (außer Stehling) Pflicht). 
Als übereinstimmender Nachteil kam raus, dass das PSA als Parameter zur Erfolgskontrolle leider nicht zu gebrauchen ist. 

Prof. Muacevic konnte wegen eines schweren familiären Problems zwar nicht aus München kommen, war aber per Video zugeschaltet (hat gut funktioniert). Fazit: Cyberknife sieht ganz gut aus, wird aber bisher überhaupt nicht nicht fokal angewandt.
Zwischendrin trat Stehling mit IRE auf: Auf der Basis von knapp 400 Einzelfällen (Kasuistiken) hat er versucht, das Auditorium glauben zu machen, dass dies die Technik mit der größten Studienpower sei. Es gab geradezu groteske Behauptungen wie z.B. Keiner inkontinent. So sieht ja auch seine Homepage aus. Voll mit nicht haltbaren falschen Versprechungen wie "Problemlöser für schwere Fälle" Das Ganze erinnerte mich sehr an Prof. Chaussy, damals in der Frühzeit von HIFU. Das wird der Technik IRE langfristig wesentlich mehr schaden als nutzen. So kommt das jedenfalls nie in die Leitlinien.
Seine s.g. "Publikationen" sind übrigens ausschließlich Kongressposter oder interne Präsentationen unter IRE-Freunden. Es gibt keine einzige Publikation in einer Peer-Review-Zeitschrift über IRE bei Menschen, in dem sein Name vorkommt. Die einzige Arbeit, die er selbst geschrieben hat, ist über eine Grundlagenarbeit über IRE bei "4 weiblichen Schweinen". Wer das überprüfen möchte, möge hier klicken.
Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass je einer der wissenschaftlichen Reviewer ein solches Sammelsurium für ein Paper durchließe.
Dann hab es eine erste Eskalation. Wir haben sehr strenge Rednerlimits (jeder max. 10 Minuten). Alle haben sich sehr gut daran gehalten. Nach 12 Minuten hat ihn Stolzenburg als Moderator aufgefordert, zum Ende zu kommen. Es kam zu einer ersten offenen Konfrontation (Unverschämtheit) usw.. Stehling verließ den Raum. Während die Anderen dran waren habe ich ihn draußen wieder eingefangen.
Nun kam ein herausragendes Fazit von PD Dr. Roman Ganzer. Es hat deutlich gemacht, dass 400 Einzelfälle ohne Publikation keine richtige Studie ersetzen können und gab gute Vorlagen für die Diskussion. Das zentrale Stichwort war "falsche Versprechungen".
Dazu waren Stolzenburg, Ganzer, Machtens, Graefen, Roosen, Stehling und ich auf der Bühne. Nun wurde es so richtig konfrontativ. Wir haben fast nur über IRE geredet.
Stolzenburg und ich betonten, dass die Wissenschaft natürlich von Innovation lebt und dass deshalb neue Techniken wichtig sind. Man kann nicht vom Tag Null an Langzeitergebnisse fordern, deshalb genießen sie einige Jahre einen gewissen Welpenschutz, damit man durch Studien und Publikationen mit der Zeit sehen kann, was sie wirklich leisten. Aber alle Leitlinien weltweit sind sich einig, dass experimentelle Therapien bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (die dann als individuelle Heilversuche passieren) unbedingt in Studien gehören. Am Ende ist nur richtiges Paper eine ausreichend harte Währung, die dazu führen kann, dass eine Technik in die Leitlinien kommt.
Stehling und sein offenbar mitgereister Fanclub im Auditorium rebellierten. Er hat öffentlich zugegeben, dass er in der Tat keinen einzigen Patienten in einer Studie behandelt hat (wie auch, es gibt ja kein Ethik-Votum für Hessen, ich habe das persönlich bei der Landesärztekammer überprüft). Also eine Sammlung von 400 unterschiedlichsten Einzelfällen. Vorbereitung uneinheitlich (was die Betroffenen so mitbringen, ich kann sie ja nicht zwingen). Offenbar keinerlei konsequente Nachsorge (Wir telefonieren recht viel aber erreichen natürlich nicht jeden) und dementsprechend allerhöchstwahrscheinlich keine systematischen Rebiopsien. Er hat mir auf die mehrfache Frage nicht geantwortet, aber gefühlt meine ich, dass weniger als 5% überhaupt Rebiopsien erhalten haben. Umso abenteuerlicher seine mehrfach geäußerte Behauptung, IRE sei besser (er meint die onkologische Effektivität!) als eine Radikale Prostatektomie!!!! Ich denke, er glaubt das wirklich, weil die zufriedenen Patienten freiwillig zurück kommen und eventuell weiter in teure Nachsorge investieren und die Fehlschläge eben nicht. Man nennt das "Echokammer". Darin hört man nur seine eigene Stimme. Meine Meinung: Selbst wenn IRE die gleiche lokale Effektivität wie eine Entfernung des Organs hätte (ist natürlich unmöglich), würden die 5-20% Lymphknotenmetastasen, die High-Risk-Patienten eben haben, im Gegensatz zur Op nicht mitbehandelt, mit anderen Worten, diese absurde Behauptung ist völlig falsch, IRe bei High Risk muss mindestens 15-20% schlechter und definitiv nicht besser sein als die RPX.

Natürlich kann ein Arzt außerhalb von Standards UND Studien behandeln. Die Frage ist, was genau ein "individueller Heilversuch" ist. Für die anderen Anwesenden auf dem Podium handelt es sich um eine seltene Ausnahme unter vielen Standardbehandlungen, die entweder nicht in den Standard passt, in der der Betroffene definitiv alles ablehnt oder Standards aussichtslos sind. Keinesfalls ist damit aber eine riesige Serie von Einzelfällen ohne Pause gemeint. Er betonte, seine Patienten hätten die Standards ja abgelehnt, allerdings gab er zu, dies nie hinterfragt zu haben (z.B. mit einem Satz wie "ist mit Ihnen über eine Strahlentherapie als Alternative zur Operation gesprochen worden?")
Als Ausrede, warum er keine Studien mache oder sich an den in Europa laufenden Studien beteilige, formulierte er, "dass er vor Jahren mal an der Uni Frankfurt vorstellig geworden sei und man ja dort abgelehnt hätte. Ihm sei dann nichts anderes übrig geblieben, er sei ja keine Uni".
Die Diskussion teilweise hitzig und emotional. Herr Prof. Keller aus Hof, ein sehr bekannter Urologe aus dem Auditorium, sprach von mehreren total inkontinenten Patienten aus Offenbach, die er behandele und fragte provokativ, wie das bei Null von 400 sein könne. Stehling konnte darauf nicht antworten.
Jens-Uwe Stolzenburg hat meisterlich die Sache zu einem einigermaßen diplomatischen Ende geführt.
Ich fand es extrem mutig, dass Stehling gekommen ist. Er wusste, wer und was ihn erwartet. Das muss man ihm positiv anrechnen. Ich glaube aber, dass wir trotzdem keine Freunde geworden sind..und das, obwohl wir in Magdeburg im Gegensatz zu Stehling viel zu IRE publiziert haben (Siehe hier) und deshalb wohl tatsächlich als wissenschaftliche Experten gelten dürfen. Für mich ist Ehrlichkeit der Kern der Wissenschaft.

Auf seiner Homepage kündigt Stehling übrigens an, demnächst auf den Bahamas eine Privatklinik aufzumachen. In Anbetracht der geschätzten 2/3 Reingewinn des 25.000 Euro-Pakets bei jeder Behandlung (13.000 für die Therapie selbst, der Rest für MRTs, Biopsien usw.) bei 400 Patienten sicher gut machbar.

Ich habe aus diesem Kongress gelernt, dass es sich sehr lohnt, besonders exotische Redner zu holen. Über diesen Vormittag wird man sicher noch lange reden.

herzliche Grüße

Martin Schostak

----------


## Mikael

Herzlichen Dank für diese ausführliche Zusammenfassung.

----------


## Georg_

Sehr geehrter Herr Prof. Schostak,

ich war ja Ihrer Einladung nach Magdeburg gefolgt und möchte mich nochmal bedanken, dass ich an dem wirklich interessanten Symposium teilnehmen konnte.

Da ich meine Prostata mit NanoKnife/IRE behandeln ließ, bin ich dieser Technik mehr zugeneigt als Sie.

Herr Prof. Stehling war sehr aus dem Konzept gebracht als Prof. Stolzenburg ihn darum bat auf die Zeit zu achten. Er hat darauf seinen Vortrag praktisch abgebrochen und war entsprechend verärgert. Er hätte natürlich mit den Worten: Ich komme gleich zum Schluss einfach fortsetzen können. Da er wusste, dass er sich in der Mitte des Feindeslandes befand war er wohl sehr empfindlich.

Es gibt eine Reihe von Studien die positiv über den Einsatz von NanoKnife berichten, allerdings hat Prof. Stehling selbst nicht in einer wissenschaftlichen Zeitschrift publiziert, da er  ja keine Studie gemacht hat. Es ist aber wohl auch bei NanoKnife so, dass der Operateur mit einer entsprechenden Erfahrung bessere Ergebnisse erreicht als wenn von einer Klinik über die ersten zwölf Fälle berichtet wird. Dies muss man bei den vorliegenden Studien berücksichtigen. 

Wenn man erst randomisierte Studien abwarten will, so würde diese Technik für die nächsten zehn Jahre nur einem kleinen Kreis von Studienteilnehmern zur Verfügung stehen. Den hohen Aufwand und die Kosten für eine Studie hatten Sie ja eingehend dargestellt. Damit wäre diese Therapie praktisch aufs Abstellgleis geschoben. Inzwischen hätte sich außerdem die Technik weiter entwickelt und es gäbe letztlich wieder keine Ergebnisse für die dann verfügbaren Geräte. Deshalb halte ich es für vertretbar, wenn ein Arzt die Technik anwendet von der er überzeugt ist und die nach seinen laufenden Erfahrungen zu sehr positiven Ergebnissen führt. Als Patient finde ich es gut, dass ich mich für dieses Verfahren entscheiden kann und nicht zehn Jahre auf Studienergebnisse warten muss, die dann wieder von den Fachleuten nur kritisch diskutiert werden.

Sie selbst sagten ja bei der Diskussion, sie meinten, dass IRE ein Riesen-Potential hat. Dieses Verfahren sollte aber nur im Rahmen von Studien angewendet werden. Prof. Stehling wendet dieses Verfahren mit dem Riesen-Potential bereits außerhalb von Studien an. Wie er sagte würde er Studien jederzeit voll unterstützen. Er kann diese aber im Rahmen seiner ärztlichen Praxis nicht selbst durchführen.

Den Diskussionsbeitrag von Prof. Keller habe ich anders in Erinnerung. Er sprach nur von einem Patienten der inkontinent sei. Gleichzeitig erwähnte er aber auch, dass dieser Patient Probleme mit Harnverhalt habe. Wie das zusammenpasst ist mir unklar. Eine Dranginkontinenz, also ein starker Harndrang, ist allerdings nach IRE sehr häufig und es dauert meist Monate bis diese abklingt. Ich denke Prof. Keller hat eine Dranginkontinenz gemeint.

Auf dem Fragebogen in Offenbach musste ich unterschreiben, dass ich über die in den S3-Leitlinien vorgesehenen Standardtherapien ausreichend informiert wurde und diese ablehne, insbesondere RPE und Strahlentherapie. Dies war also von Prof. Stehling nicht einfach dahingesagt.

Ich halte die Darstellung auf der Internetseite auch für zu positiv. Prof. Graefen sagte zutreffend danach wäre ja jeder verrückt, der sich für eine Operation oder Bestrahlung entscheiden würde. Allerdings würde es wohl nur wenige Patienten geben, die die Behandlung auf eigene Kosten bezahlten, wenn auf der Internetseite eine wissenschaftlich zurückhaltende, vorsichtige Darstellung gewählt würde. Prof. Stehling wirbt eben für die Therapie von der er überzeugt ist.

Wie Prof. Stehling in seinem Vortrag dargestellt hat, ist vorgesehen die Nachsorge über MRT Untersuchungen zu machen und nicht über Biopsien. Auch nach einer Bestrahlung macht man keine Kontrollbiopsien solange kein Verdacht auf ein Rezidiv besteht. Die Patienten sind natürlich auch nicht wie bei einer Studie verpflichtet, die empfohlenen Kontrollen einzuhalten.  

Außerdem wird der PSA Wert kontrolliert, es gibt aber keine genaue Definition für ein biochemisches Rezidiv. Auch bei HIFU gibt es hier keine einheitliche Definition, meist wird die Definition von der Bestrahlung übernommen.

Es ist richtig, dass Lymphknotenmetastasen mit IRE nicht behandelt werden. Aber eine Lymphadenektomie im Rahmen einer RPE kann auch nicht sicherstellen alle befallenen Lymphknoten zu entfernen. Ich habe meine Lymphknoten nach der IRE mit Cyberknife bestrahlen lassen. 

Prof. Stehling erwähnte in diesem Zusammenhang auch die hohen Rezidivraten bei RPE und bezog sich auf die Han Tabellen (Partin) des John Hopkins Hospitals. 
  Die RPE ist also keineswegs die sichere Alternative. Statistisch ergeben sich oft nur kaum bessere Ergebnisse gegenüber der aktiven Überwachung. Prof. Stolzenburg führte dazu aus, dass die Urologen deshalb nach neuen Verfahren suchen und bessere Ergebnisse erzielen wollen.

Sie schreiben, dass Prof. Stehling und Sie keine Freunde geworden sind und dies kann man aus Ihrem Beitrag deutlich erkennen.

Georg

----------


## M Schostak

> Da ich meine Prostata mit NanoKnife/IRE behandeln ließ, bin ich dieser Technik mehr zugeneigt als Sie.
> Sie selbst sagten ja bei der Diskussion, sie meinten, dass IRE ein Riesen-Potential hat. Dieses Verfahren sollte aber nur im Rahmen von Studien angewendet werden. Prof. Stehling wendet dieses Verfahren mit dem Riesen-Potential bereits außerhalb von Studien an. Wie er sagte würde er Studien jederzeit voll unterstützen. Er kann diese aber im Rahmen seiner ärztlichen Praxis nicht selbst durchführen.
> Wie Prof. Stehling in seinem Vortrag dargestellt hat, ist vorgesehen die Nachsorge über MRT Untersuchungen zu machen und nicht über Biopsien. Auch nach einer Bestrahlung macht man keine Kontrollbiopsien solange kein Verdacht auf ein Rezidiv besteht. Die Patienten sind natürlich auch nicht wie bei einer Studie verpflichtet, die empfohlenen Kontrollen einzuhalten.


Lieber Georg,
Alle seriösen Fokaltherapeuten der Welt haben sich 2016 in einem Konsens geeinigt, dass eine Kontrollbiopsie zwingend erfolgen muss. Das Ganze wurde hochrangig publiziert. Viele Mitglieder meiner Gruppe waren dabei (Postema, Schostak, de la Rosette et al. World J Urol. 2016 Oct;34(10):1373-82).

Wenn man keine systematische Vor- oder Nachbereitung macht, sieht man nur die guten Ergebnisse der Patienten, die zufrieden sind und gerne zurückkommen. Die Anderen, Unzufriedenen gehen woanders hin. Dass man die eigene Ansicht in der Umgebung überall wiedererkennt, nennt man Echokammer. Das ist einer der wichtigsten wissenschaftlichen Fehler. Irgendwann ist man blind für die Wahrheit außerhalb dieser Blase. Das ist übrigens auch in der Anfangszeit der radikalen Prostatektomie passiert, bevor die vorgeschriebene, systematische Nachsorge zumindest in DKG-Zentren etabliert wurde. Alle Operateure glaubten, 100% kontinente und natürlich potente Patienten produziert zu haben..Auch auf Patientenseite gibt es einen erheblichen Bias. Wir haben nur ein Leben und deshalb ist es nur natürlich, dass unser Gehirn immer versucht,  den eigenen Weg immer als den vermeintlich besten zu sehen.  

Im Rahmen unserer Fokalen Studien machen wir systemaische Biopsien, auch wenn PSA, MRT und alles andere völlig in Ordnung ist. Das passiert je nach Studie nach 6 oder 12 Monaten. Wie auf dem Symposium z.B. von Daniel Baumunk berichtet, haben wir so eine Reihe von Versagern im behandelten, aber auch im nichtbehandelten Areal gefunden. Diese Patienten erhielten eine adäquate Salvage-Therapie. Ohne Biopsie wäre der nichterkannte Rezidivkrebs weitergewachsen.

Ich glaube sehr an das Potential von IRE. Wir haben (im Gegensatz zu Stehling) 13 Publikationen zum Thema geschrieben und möchten der Technik gerne auf einen nachhaltig stabilen Weg helfen.
Ich glaube aber auch, dass er der Technik sehr nachhaltig schaden wird. Wenn es erstmal genügend Prozesse wegen der falschen Versprechungen z.B. auf der Homepage gibt, hat die Technik für immer ausgespielt. Es gibt bereits jetzt Dutzende (weiß ich aus erster Hand von Kollegen, die als Gutachter tätig waren).

Sie irren, auch eine Bestrahlung braucht eine Kontrollbiopsie, wenn einer Salvage-Therapie wie z.B.  Op oder HIFU ansteht. Aus Hunderttausenden von Patienten IN STUDIEN weiß man, welcher PSA-Wert ein Rezidiv wahrscheinlich macht (Nadir + 2 ng/ml).

Es gibt genügend s.g. Registries, d.h. internationale Datenbanken, in der er seine Patienten jederzeit mit minimalem Aufwand hätte einspeisen können.  Dazu braucht es wirklich keinen universitäten Hintergrund, das kann jeder Arzt. Einzig ein Ethikvotum der zuständigen Landesärztekammer ist zwingend erforderlich.

Ich kann trotz aller Sympathie zum Verfahren nur schließen, eine solche Behandlung ohne systematische Nachkontrolle und ohne Ethik-Votum, dafür aber mit einem enormen Preis, schlicht unethisch ist.

Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Die RPE ist also keineswegs die sichere Alternative. Statistisch ergeben sich oft nur kaum bessere Ergebnisse gegenüber der aktiven Überwachung...


*Lieber Georg,*
ich denke hier machst du es dir wieder mal zu einfach. Ich dachte Hackethal (Wenn Sie einen Urologen sehen, laufen Sie) sind Vergangenheit. Wir wissen doch heute recht genau, wer lokal behandelt werden sollte und wer nicht.

Und bezüglich der Inkontinenzproblematik nach IRE, da hatten wir uns ja auch schon ausgetauscht. Wenn nach IRE in vielen Fällen eine TURP durchgeführt werden muss, dann sollte man die Kontinenz auch erst danach beurteilen. Die Nachbeobachtung der Offenbacher Patienten ist, meiner Meinung nach, praktisch inexistent.

----------


## michele

Eine kleine Anmerkung von mir:
Ich selbst war ebenfalls in Offenbach zur Behandlung.

Am Folgetag, vor der Abreise, wurde mir u.a. schriftlich empfohlen, eine Verlaufskontrolle im Institut machen zu lassen:
+6 Wochen MRT; +12 Wochen PSA+MRT; +6 Monate PSA+MRT; +12 Monate PSA+MRT; +2 Jahre PSA+MRT; jährlich weiter bis +5 Jahre.

Gleichzeitig lag mir ein Fragebogen vor, den ich nach Ablauf von 6 Monaten dem Institut übergeben sollte. Nach meinem Verständnis würden die Fragestellungen sicher nicht einem wissenschaftlichen Anspruch genügen.
 Es waren allgemeine Fragen zum PSA, Kontinenz oder Problemen beim Wasser lassen, Potenz, Schmerzen oder evtl. Blutungen.

Zur genannten Verlaufskontrolle kann ich mich nicht äußern.
Diese habe ich nicht in Offenbach machen lassen.

Vermutlich aus diesem Grund wurde ich nach etwa drei Monaten noch einmal schriftlich darauf hingewiesen, dass Kontrollen notwendig seien. Natürlich fehlte nicht der Hinweis, dies im Prostata-Center machen zu lassen.

Insgesamt war ich drei Mal in Offenbach.
Aus meinen Beobachtungen im Institut gewann ich sehr schnell den Eindruck, dass ein hoher Anteil der dort offenbar zur IRE-Behandlung angereisten Menschen aus aller Herren Länder kamen. 
Da ging es um russisch, arabisch, türkisch oder spanisch sprechende Personen, von englisch mal ganz abgesehen.

Da selbst mir, der ich knapp 400 km zu fahren hätte, dieser Weg zur Kontrolle zu aufwändig war, scheint es mir nur logisch, dass andere Behandelte sich nicht nur für eine Kontrolle wieder in ein Flugzeug setzen wollten - jedenfalls solange nicht, solange es nicht zu Problemen käme.

Dies mag ein Stück weit erklären, weshalb eine aussagekräftige Statistik in Offenbach nicht erstellt wird oder werden kann.

Über den vielleicht mangelnden medizinisch-wissenschaftlichen Aspekt kann ich mir ein Urteil nicht erlauben.

Michel

----------


## daniela3

auch mein Mann war in Offenbach. Allerdings zur MRT. Trotz Zusage das Dr.Stehling mit ihm das Ergebnis persönlich besprechen würde hatte dieser keine Zeit. Nach längerer Wartezeit sind wir mit der Versprechung eines Tel.Anrufs abgereist. Ein Anruf kam nie. Mein Mann vesuchte mehrmals vergeblich den Chef zu erreichen. Es gelang nie. Seine Rechnung war am nächsten Tag im Briefkasten.

----------


## farcenty

Ich bin noch auf der Suche, nach meiner Therapie und lehne bisher eine RPE ab. Habe vor Tagen auch Kontakt mit Offenbach aufgenommen, aber habe noch kein Feedback.

Klinikum  Essen-Mitte und die Charité haben bei mir den Einsatz von IRE  abgelehnt, weil aufgrund der Tumorverteilung kein fokaler Ansatz möglich  ist.

Warum bin ich immer noch von IRE überzeugt ? Es erfolgt wie  bei HIFU eine Ablation der Drüse und bietet eine Heilungschance, ohne  das Gewebe zu vernarben.  IRE sehe ich als vorgeschaltete Therapie,  welche mir alle anderen Optionen RPE / RT offen lässt. 

Bzgl.  Salvage Optionen bei Cyberknife oder Protonenbestrahlung bin ich noch  recht wenig informiert, das sind meine derzeit favorisierten  Alternativen.

Aber es war spannend hier mal die  Kongresserfahrunge und Meinungen anderer Mediziner zu  Stehlings Marketing zu vernehmen . . . .

----------


## LowRoad

> Warum bin ich immer noch von IRE überzeugt ? Es erfolgt wie  bei HIFU eine Ablation der Drüse und bietet eine Heilungschance, ohne  das Gewebe zu vernarben.  IRE sehe ich als vorgeschaltete Therapie,  welche mir alle anderen Optionen RPE / RT offen lässt.


Hast du denn Erahrungen für eine Operation nach IRE? Ich habe auch diese, zumindest eine TURP 4 Monate nach IRE, was leider sehr viele IRE Patienten durchführen müssen. Aus dem OP-Bericht:




> ...Unmittelbar präsphinktär findet sich eine Harnröhrenenge, die mit dem lnstrument nicht passierbar ist. Hier ist die Harnröhre auch komplett weisslich verfärbt im Sinne einer schlechten Durchblutung möglicherweise ausgelöst durch die lRE....Der Sphinkter erscheint ebenfalls sehr weisslich verändert und starr. lm Bereich der prostatischen Harnröhre zeigt sich auch die fehlende Durchblutung und weissliche Veränderung des Gewebes, darüber hinaus zeigt sich stark nekrotisches fetziges ins Lumen hineinragendes Gewebe. Die prostatische Harnröhre ähnelt einer "Trümmerwüste"...

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Forumsaktivisten und stille Mitleser,

nachdem inzwischen schon mehr als 2 Wochen verstrichen sind, moechte ich meine Enttaeuschung nicht verhehlen; dass in Anbetracht des doch sehr umfangreichen Tagungsprogrammes dieses Symposiums bislang nicht mehr davon berichtet wurde. Ich wuerde mich im Sinne des Forums sehr freuen, wenn sich zumindest Georg noch aufschwingen koennte, uns mit weiteren Informationen zu verwoehnen.

*"Eine Stunde konzentrierter Arbeit hilft mehr, deine Lebensfreude anzufachen, deine Schwermut zu überwinden und dein Schiff wieder flott zu machen, als ein Monat dumpfen Brütens"*
(Benjamin Franklin).

Beste Gruesse aus dem sonnigen Hammamet

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Georg wo bist Du??

sind Dir Deine weiteren Notizen abhanden gekommen oder warum huellst Du Dich in Schweigen oder befindest Dich im Schmollwinkel wegen der eher umstrittenen IRE??

Nach Deinen sonstigen Aktivitaeten, die ich immer mit Begeisterung zur Kenntnis genommen habe, kaeme ein weiteres Schweigen fuer mich fast einer Verweigerung nahe.

Beste Gruesse, lieber Georg, aus dem sonnigen Nabeul vom Tunesien-Langzeiturlauber Harald.

----------


## Georg_

Harald,

ich schmolle nicht  :L&auml;cheln:  Ich habe nur angefangen ein Projekt zu programmieren und da ich ja berufstätig bin, fehlt mir im Moment einfach die Zeit. 

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Georg,

betrifft das von Dir erwaehnte Projekt den Prostatakrebs? Handelt es sich z.B. auch um ein Projekt aehnlich dem von Dir unter KISP-Texte eingestellten Bericht zur NanoKnife-Therapie? Ich bin immer fuer Neuigkeiten aufgeschlossen; lass doch bitte wieder von Dir hoeren!

Herzliche Gruesse aus Tunesien.

----------


## Georg_

Ich wollte mich auch mit etwas anderem als Prostatakrebs beschäftigen. So programmiere ich gerade an einem Linux System. 

Georg

----------

